# eBook - Construction Health and Safety Training Manual



## احمد ابو جلال (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*eBook - Construction Health and 
*

*Safety Training Manual*

ارجحو ان يكون فيه الافادة
تحياتي
http://www.4shared.com/file/53048466/a0f6b2cc/EBOOK_-_Construction_Health_an.html


----------



## Safety.b (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي .......................برك الله فيك

اخي الموضوع جميل ورع يعطك العافية بس لو كان عربي يكون احسن اد عندك نسخة عربي ممكن تفدنا بيها


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (25 نوفمبر 2009)

للاسف أخواني
المكتبة العربية سواء تأليف او ترجمة ضعيفة جدا 
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
تحياتي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي أحمد
بارك الله فيك
مميز دائماً


----------



## صومااالي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ابو جلال، أحمد

احسنت اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## شاكر الحسيني (10 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم الملف غير متوفر مع الشكر*


----------

